# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الإخلاء ومكافحة الحرائق و أنواع طفايات الحريق اليدوية

## دموع الغصون

*

في حالة اكتشاف حريق المنزل

المنزل هو المكان الذي يجمع أفراد الأسرة في جو أسري رائع ،  ولكن قد يحدث لا سمح الله في هذا المكان ما يعكر هذا الجو الأسري من بعض الحوادث مثل حريق أو
سقوط أوغيرها من الحوادث المنزلية، والدفاع المدني دائما يحرص على رفع وعي المواطن والمقيم ، وتدريبهم على كيفية التعامل مع الحوادث سواء المنزلية أو غيرها 
ونحن هنا نوضح كيفية إبلاغ الدفاع المدني والتعامــــــل مع الحـــادث :-

1- الخروج فوراً مع أفراد العائلة وإذا كان هناك كثافة دخانية فيتطلب الخروج من المنزل زحفاً على اليدين والركبتين ، و إذا كان الجميع في الدور العلوي والحريق في الدوري الأرضي فالأفضل اللجوء للسطح والبقاء فيه حتى يتم إنهاء الحادث .
2- الاتصال بالدفاع المدني وإعطاء وصف واضح لموقع الحادث مع ملاحظة ضبط النفس والهدوء أثناء الوصف .
3- اتخاذ بعض الإجراءات في حالة القدرة عليها مع مراعاة عدم المجازفة والمخاطرة حتى وصول فرق الدفاع المدني للموقع مثل :-
أ‌- فصل التيار الكهربائي من القاطع الرئيس وإغلاق محابس الغاز .
ب‌- استخدام المطفاية اليــدوية المتوفرة في الموقع إذا كان الحريق محدوداً .
ت‌- إبعاد المواد الخطرة من موقع الحادث إن أمكن ذلك .
ث‌- عدم التصرف في أشياء قد تلحق الضرر بالآخرين .
مع تمنياتنا بأن يحفظ الله الجميع من كل مكروه وان يجعل كل أيامهم فرح وسرور

عناصر الحرق ونواتجة

انواع الطفيات المستخدمة في اطفاء بعض الحرائق
طفاية الحريق اليدوية
الطفايات اليدوية ما هي إلا الأداة الأولى للتعامل مع الحرائق الصغيرة في بدايتها .

القواعد العامة لاستخدام طفايات الحريق اليدوية :
- أن تكون دوما بحالة سليمة وجاهزة للعمل .
- أن تستخدم في أقرب نقطة من اشتعال النار .
- توضع فى المكان المراد حمايته حسب تصنيف الحرائق في مكان بارز يسهل الوصول أليها .
- توضع بجوارها أسهم وإرشادات لدلالة على مكان وجودها .
- أن لاتوضع في خزائن مقفلة .
- أن تكون بعيدة عن مصادر الحرارة .
- أن تكون بعيدة عن ممرات مرور المعدات والآلات حتى لاتتضرر الطفاية .

ملحوظة : يجب إن لايتوهم الآخرون بأن طفاية الحريق مدعاة للاعتماد عليها في مكافحة الحرائق ، بينما عملها لايعدوا اللحظات الأولى من بوادر نشوب النار نظرا لصغر سعاتها .
ومن مميزاتها
أنها سهلة الاستعمال ويسهل اختيار النوع المناسب للتعامل مع الحرائق من أول وهلة .

طريقة التمييز بين أنواع المطفيات اليدوية
1- الشكل الخارجي .
2- اللون الخارجي لجسم الطفاية .
3- العلامات والرموز والكتابات الموجودة على الطفاية .

طفـــاية الماء
يعتبر المــاء أقل المواد تعقـــيداً وأكثرها استــــعمالاً وأقلهــــــا تكلفة وهو أكثـــر فاعلية إذا أستعمل استعمالاً حسناً .
وصف الطفاية .
اللون : فضي – أحمر .
مبداء الإطفاء :التـــــــــــــــــــــــبريد .
مميزات طفاية الماء
أ - سهلة الاستعمال والتعبئة .
ب - خفيفة الوزن .
ج - سهلة الصيانة وقليلة التكاليف .
د - غير سامة .
قيودها
أ - لا تناسب إلا رائق الفئة ( أ ) .
ب - تحتاج إلى حماية ضد التجمد .
ج - موصلة للكهرباء .
د - قابلة لأصداء .


طفاية الرغوة
يستعمـــــل هذا النــــوع من الطفــــايات لإخمـاد الحــــــرائق
الناجمـــــــة عن السوائل القابلة للاشتـعال ، وكذلك حرائق المواد الصلبة وتستــــخدم الرغـــوة في حماية المنشآت البترولية

وصف الطفاية :
اللون : بيج – أصفر .
مبدأ الإطفاء :
الخنـــــق – التبريد .

مميزات طفاية الرغوة
أ - سهلة الاستعمال .
ب - مقاومة للحرارة العالية .
ج - قادرة على التمدد السريع على المادة المحترقة
د - تختلط بسهولة مع الماء ولا تمتزج بالوقود المحترق قيودها
أ - تحتاج إلى حماية ضد التجمد
ب - موصلة للكهرباء

طفاية البودرة الكيميائية الجافة
يستخـــدم خذا النوع في مكافحـــة حرائق الســـــــوائل المشتعــــــلة ،
وكذلك الحرائق الناجــــــــمة عن الالتمـــــــاس الكهربائي وحــــــرائق المعادن والغــــازات .

وصف الطفاية :
اللون : أحمر – أزرق .
مبداء الإطفاء :الخنـــــــــــــــــــق .
مميزات طفاية البودرة الكيميائية
أ - تقضي على اللهب بسرعة
ب- تحجب الأكسجين عن النار
ج – جيدة لإطفاء الزيوت الجارية
د- غير موصلة للكهرباء
قيودها
أ – تحجب الروية
ب- لا تقوم بوظيفة التبريد
ج – يمكن تجدد الحريق بعد أن يتم إطفائه

طفاية ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( co2)

تستعمــــــــل هذه الطفاية لإخماد جميع أنواع الحـــرائق وتتفاوت فعاليتهـــــــا حسب نوع الحريق ، ولها تأثير عال جداً على الحرائق الناجمة عن التيار الكهربائي .
وصف الطفاية :اللون : أحمر – أسود .
مبدأ الإطفاء :الخنــــــــــــــــــــــــــق .
مميزات طفاية ثاني أكسد الكربون
أ- غاز خامل لا يحترق ولا يساعد على الاحتراق
ب - لابترك رواسب أو آثار بعد الاشتعال
ج - غير موصل للكهرباء
د - غير سام ولكنه يؤدي للاختناق عند التعرض له لفترة طويلة
هــ - لا يسبب الصداء
و - قادر على اختراق الشقوق والفتحات الصغيرة قيودها
ح– يحدث سحابة من المادة تحجب الروية
ط – يسبب صعوبة في التنفس خاصة في الأماكن المغلقة
ي– غير في الاستعمالات الخارجية في ضل وجود الريح


طفاية الهالون
الهــــــالون عبــــارة عن مادة كيميائية مصنعة مـــن غـــــــاز الميثان أو الإيثان متحدة مع أحد مــركبات  الــــهالوجينات مثـــل ( الكلورين ، الفلورين )

وصف الطفاية .
اللون : أخضر .
مبداء الإطفاء : الخـــــــــــــــنق .

مميزات طفاية الهالون
أ - تقضي على اللهب بسرعة
ب- تحجب الأكسجين عن النار
ج – جيدة لإطفاء الزيوت الجارية
د- غير موصلة للكهرباء
قيودها:
أ – تحجب الروية
ب- لا تقوم بوظيفة التبريد
ج – يمكن تجدد الحريق بعد أن يتم إطفائه


طريقة استخدام طفايات الحريق اليدوية
 سحب مسمار الأمان
 نقل الطفاية إلى أقرب مكان للحريق
 اختبار الطفاية لمعرفة مدى صلا حيتها
 مكافحة النار باتجاه الرياح
 خفض القامة عند التوجه لمكان الحريق
 توجيه المادة الإطفائية إلى قاعدة اللهب



أسـأل الله آن يحفظكـم من كل شر وآن يديـم عليكم الصـحـه والعـآفيـة 



*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*موضوع شامل وكامل ومفيد جداً .. ربي يسلمهن ايديكِ يا دموع شكراً الك وان شاء الله كله في ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
جميعاً هدوء 
بشكرك على المرور والحكي الحلو 
*

----------

